# Need help how to take Alternator out (2001 Nissan Sentra)



## mavdev (May 30, 2016)

I am trying to remove the Alternator on my Nissan Sentra 2001. I believe I need to take the alternator belt off. It's tightly on the pulley - Picture: http://imgur.com/ozpkKJ4.



How to make the belt loose? I am told that there should be a tensioner bolt head and it has a very long thread which screws into the backside of the center bolt/nut that is 90 degrees of the center bolt/nut but I cannot find it. 

Is this in this picture? Picture: http://imgur.com/yn9PuWr


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Autozone.com has free repair guides that may be able to help you out; all you need to do is register an e-mail address to use them. Any alternator replacement will require removal of the alternator belt. In your case, it looks like the belt is saturated in engine oil and the oil may have also contributed to the failure of your alternator, so, you should also repair the oil leak. Where that is, it's hard to say, but the valve cover gasket and the front crank seal are two places you should definitely check. Also, it's best to stick with genuine Nissan alternators for best quality. I've run into a lot of bad aftermarket alternators, as well as other parts made in the aftermarket.


----------

